# Fuel Type On 2005 GTO M6



## Jon05M6! (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey guys I'm new here and I'm wonder if anyone is still active on here. Ight Quick question because I need to know. I have a an 05 M6 and I know you guys fill em up with high octane 93 but I've seen allot of Non Ethanol fuel 89 and I know the lowest we can use is 93 or 89 will Non Ethanol 89 gas be just as good or would you look for a higher Non Ethanol gas. Curious .... I'm looking for higher


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Use regular old 93. Non ethanol is good for lawn mowers and weed whackers.


----------

